# Some images of Atheris



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well there have been some interesting threads on here lately and I've done my best to avoid being drawn in, but I always do! you guys know it!

Anyway rather than do the I thought I'd post some images to lighten the mood.

So *Atheris squamigera* aint beginner hots. They can either be easy or not be easy to keep, they can be iffy feeders but they are stunning looking snakes.

Fro those newcomers or lurkers there is no effective anti-vemon for this species so its probably best not to get tagged as its going to be a shitty time if you do.

Mine spend as much time on the ground as they do in the more usual arboreal mode.

I keep mine quite dry and spray them with tepid water every three days and watch them drinking.

They also have an exceptionally long strike range even though they are a small species.

So if anyone wants any information happy to post more of my experiences in husbandry of these evil little critters























































Feel free to comment or ask q's


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice one Graeme, beautiful shots as always mate.


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

oh my gosh! How beautiful is that!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pictures. Always nice to see.

I saw this video posted elsewhere of a squam feeding, thought I would re-post it as it's funny, does yours have this response?

YouTube - IMG_0099(2).MOV


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

As usual - utterly amazing photos Graeme. :notworthy:

Considering where these guys are from i've read that a lot of people have had issues keeping them alive in captivity? Mostly because in captivity you need to keep them much dryer and cooler than you would think. Have you found this? I adore atheris but i've seen how nasty yours can be


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> As usual - utterly amazing photos Graeme. :notworthy:
> 
> Considering where these guys are from i've read that a lot of people have had issues keeping them alive in captivity? Mostly because in captivity you need to keep them much dryer and cooler than you would think. Have you found this? I adore atheris but i've seen how nasty yours can be


Thank Hell!

You are right I keep mine quite cool and mostly dry, I feed every 10 days and this little one is assist only, she has taken only twice so I make her!

May be that why she wants to kiss me?:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Great pictures. Always nice to see.
> 
> I saw this video posted elsewhere of a squam feeding, thought I would re-post it as it's funny, does yours have this response?
> 
> YouTube - IMG_0099(2).MOV


I've seen that one before and its amazing.

Mine is assist feed only. She had taken food twice on her own but to be honest she is difficult.

I'll get her going one day with luck


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful yellow specimen Graeme :no1:

You said they can be trouble feeders? The pair I had for about 6 months before I traded them for my pair of Bothrops neiuwiedi would only feed when I held them on a snake-hook and tapped their tails with a fuzzy.
I didn't mind because I quite enjoyed feeding them this way, it was more hands on if you know what I mean and I was just glad that they'd actually take food.

Very rewarding captives.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Stunning looking snake, thanks for posting the pics : victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Beuty!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

and to think i swapped mine for a Boiga...............:lol2:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazing pics:2thumb:

I'm abosolutely useless with venom, if there is no antidote and I'm right in thinking these guy's are haemotoxic, what would the likely result of a average envenomation?


----------

